
Investigation finds Seth Rich conspiracy theory was planted by Russia - enraged_camel
https://news.yahoo.com/exclusive-the-true-origins-of-the-seth-rich-conspiracy-a-yahoo-news-investigation-100000831.html
======
enraged_camel
The reason I posted this story is because of its fascinating details, and also
because it highlights the sophisticated methods with which intelligence
agencies plant and spread propaganda.

The most interesting part of the article was the description of how the story
spread. It started as a phony "bulletin" (disguised to read as a real
intelligence report), then got posted on an obscure website, then got picked
up by alt-right groups, then by Fox News, and finally promoted by the White
House as a real thing.

